# Tempel



## Kessl (6. Juli 2006)

Hi

Seit relativ langer Zeit werden auf blasc.de unter "quests nach zone" und dort "Der Tempel von Atal'Hakkar" keine quests angezeigt.

Da das "problem" nun schon seit geraumer Zeit besteht denke ich das ist nen Forumeintrag wert, evtl. wisst ihr das ja noch nicht.

Gruss


----------



## Kessl (16. Juli 2006)

*cough*


----------



## I-BS-I (17. August 2006)

Bis jetzt ist das leider immer noch nicht in Ordnugn gebracht worden, dass die Quests für Tempel angezeigt werden,
wie hier zu sehen ist. Würde mich freuen wenn das BLASC Team das in Ordnung bringen könnte.
Da ich bis jetzt hier imemr erfolgreich nach den Instanzenquests gesucht hab. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



MfG
<-BS->


----------



## Crowley (18. August 2006)

Ist gefixt.


----------



## zirilan (24. Juli 2007)

Crowley schrieb:


> Ist gefixt.



war gefixt -  also bei mir is da keine liste Oo  

wär nice wenn das wieder in ordnung gebracht würde oder man mir sagt worans liegen könnte das ICH keine seh xD

aso ja der link ^^ : http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/85/nach-zone?zone_id=1477


----------



## Poisoneve (24. Juli 2007)

zirilan schrieb:


> war gefixt -  also bei mir is da keine liste Oo
> 
> wär nice wenn das wieder in ordnung gebracht würde oder man mir sagt worans liegen könnte das ICH keine seh xD
> 
> aso ja der link ^^ : http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/85/nach-zone?zone_id=1477



Also unter http://wow.buffed.de/blasc/85/nach-zone?zone_id=1417 kann ich die Quests sehen. Aber bei mir heißt das auch Versunkener Tempel und nicht der Tempel von Atal'Hakkar.


----------



## zirilan (31. Juli 2007)

jop das geht Oo

aber wenn du wie folgt nach der q liste suchst, wirst du zu der q liste kommen, deren link ich oben gepostet hab und welche leer ist:

links in der navigationsleiste klickst du unter der rubrik WoW auf  Instanz-Guides

dann auf die schaltfläche Der versunken Tempel

und dort rechst unter der kleinen karte auf den link: Liste der Quests für Der Tempel von Atal'Hakkar

das müsste dann vllt anders verlinkt werden oder so 

-.-

mfg zirilan


----------

